# My dog Toy Poodle or Maltipoo?



## ipekizm (Nov 7, 2021)

Hi everyone,

Im a newbie with an important question. I’d appreaciate some help. 

We just get a Toy Poodle puppy a week ago, the breeder was very strange, we didnt even learn how old is the puppy, didnt see the pups mom, he said he had his parasites treatment done however after we went to the Vet we learnt no treatment had been done.
So with these issues on mind we are not sure if the puppy is a Toy Poodle or Maltipoo.
His hair on his head is not even wavy, quite straight, he has white stains on his mouth and chest.
I think she is around 50 to 60 days old, but not sure. 
What do you think? Is she a Toy poodle or Maltipoo?

thanks in advance.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Very sweet puppy, but she looks as if she could be a mix to me.


----------



## ipekizm (Nov 7, 2021)

fjm said:


> Very sweet puppy, but she looks as if she could be a mix to me.


Mix of what breeds you think? Maltipoo?


----------



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

What a darling! I agree she's a mix, but it's hard to say which breeds. Perhaps a terrier?


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Very difficult to say what breeds might be in there, especially with a puppy. If it matters to you I would suggest doing one of the dog breed DNA tests.


----------



## Tulsi (Jun 8, 2021)

What a really pretty puppy.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Mix to my eye too, but very cute. I can't say what is mixed in though.


----------



## Basil_the_Spoo (Sep 1, 2020)

I'm in this mix group. Are you just looking for a group opinion on mix or purebred?


----------



## Sole0102 (Nov 23, 2020)

Very cute puppy. The head shape reminds me of my friends cavalier king Charles spaniel puppy.


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

The eyes look too round for a pure poodle puppy. The hair also looks very straight. I wouldn't be surprised to hear Maltipoo, Cavapoo, or Cockapoo. The eyes and hair texture look Maltipoo. The muzzle shape looks spaniel cross. I think the only way to know for sure is a gene test.


----------



## Starvt (Nov 5, 2019)

Cockapoo maybe?
Although I've seen enough people at my vet clinic who made similar purchases of a puppy without seeing parents, any vet paperwork, or knowing where/how the puppy was raised who ended up with a dog that did not resemble the supposed breed at all (worst one was a pup bought as a mini schnauzer which embark showed was a Heinz 57 that included about 1/4 mastiff plus some other large breeds and no terrier at all).
So she could even be a non-poodle mix. She is awfully cute tho.


----------



## Johanna (Jun 21, 2017)

The puppy is definitely not a purebred poodle. Hard to say what breeds might be in there. You can find out by using Embark or one of the other DNA services that determines the breed background.


----------



## Phaz23 (May 31, 2020)

ipekizm said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Im a newbie with an important question. I’d appreaciate some help.
> 
> ...


My educated guess is a 7-8 week old cocker spaniel x, looking at the body type maybe some golden retriever as well


----------



## I_love_dogs (May 30, 2021)

This is my cockapoo at 8 weeks. I think your puppy looks similar, but I was once told a puppy was a cockapoo only to find out it was a terrier. I don't have pictures of the terrier.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

It looks like a cocker mix to me.


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

All I can say is she is awfully cute! Congratulations and welcome to the forum!


----------



## Audi (Aug 3, 2021)

ipekizm said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Im a newbie with an important question. I’d appreaciate some help.
> 
> ...


So cute!


----------



## ipekizm (Nov 7, 2021)

Thank you all for your replies. Much appreciated! I called the Breeder and he strongly says she is a Poodle. When I ask her hair being not curly he says that the pup is too little and in time she’ll get the curly hair. I loved her no matter what of course she is with us for 10 days and she is a great puppy. So sweet and so cute. however It feels terrible to be fooled this way. I still want to believe she’ll get a curly hair 😄


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

Hi and Welcome!

She's adorable, whoever her parents are .


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Even if she is a mix she may well get curlier as she gets older - possibly with a softer coat than an all-poodle, but a soft coat is not uncommon in red toy poodles. Did you get a pedigree with her, showing that her parents are registered with a reputable agency as poodles? And did you meet at least the mother? She is a darling, whoever her parents were.


----------



## ipekizm (Nov 7, 2021)

fjm said:


> Even if she is a mix she may well get curlier as she gets older - possibly with a softer coat than an all-poodle, but a soft coat is not uncommon in red toy poodles. Did you get a pedigree with her, showing that her parents are registered with a reputable agency as poodles? And did you meet at least the mother? She is a darling, whoever her parents were.


Unfortunately no, the breeder is such a pain in the back,just showed us the photo of her mom,we could see the father though.
Just hoping she gets curls as she grows old. Other than that I dont really care if she is a pure or mixed breed.


----------



## Deere (Jun 25, 2021)

94Magna_Tom said:


> All I can say is she is awfully cute! Congratulations and welcome to the forum!


I agree she's cute and I am pretty sure she's not a terrier; hair and shape of her head/muzzle.


----------



## ipekizm (Nov 7, 2021)

Deere said:


> I agree she's cute and I am pretty sure she's not a terrier; hair and shape of her head/muzzle.


Yes, I definitely dont think so. Dont think she is a maltipoo too. The breeder is certain that she is a poodle, saying we should wait for the hair to get longer then it’ll get curlier.


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

Still can't say what she is, except so very cute, but her fur thickness, wavy look, texture and color, even to the lighter fur around her nose, remind me of a goldendoodle toy or mini puppy. 










*Goldendoodle Coats*
_Goldendoodles can have either wavy coats or curly coats. While it’s possible for your pup to have a straight coat, it’s far less likely compared to the Labradoodle or other the Shepadoodle. Your pup’s genetics are *going to play a role* in what type of coat they inherit. There’s a possibility that your Goldendoodle is going to take after their Golden Retriever parent with a more wavy coat, or they could end up more curly like the poodle.


You typically won’t know what kind of coat your pup will have until after their first year of development. While there can always be surprises, the easiest way to tell what type of coat your pup will have is to look at their face, and their underbelly. Goldendoodles with a *bearded appearance and a shaggier underbelly* have a higher chance of having a longer but shaggier coat as adults, closer to their Golden Retriever parent._

_Do Goldendoodles Shed? Yes, But How Much Might Surprise You! (loveyourdog.com)_


----------



## ipekizm (Nov 7, 2021)

Rose n Poos said:


> Still can't say what she is, except so very cute, but her fur thickness, wavy look, texture and color, even to the lighter fur around her nose, remind me of a goldendoodle toy or mini puppy.
> 
> View attachment 483736
> 
> ...


Should her fur be curlier when I bath her if she is a poodle? I remember reading somewhere something like that.


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

ipekizm said:


> Should her fur be curlier when I bath her if she is a poodle? I remember reading somewhere something like that.


Only after they go thru what's known as "coat change". This is when their coat changes from the puppy fluff to the poodle curls, sometimes as early as 5 months but usually a bit later. 

Puppy fluff at almost 9 weeks









A bit over 16 weeks









20 or 21 weeks coat change starting, notice the curly portion at the neck and straight toward the back. If you could magnify the photo and keep resolution you'll see the curls close to the skin on the same tuft as the straight at the back.










After the curling develops, then yes. After a bath the hair is blown dry and combed and brushed out straight so a more even clip can be done. If the hair gets wet again, it will curl.
This is just like human hair. If hair is naturally curly but deliberately straightened using tools, not chemicals, it will curl if it gets wet. 

I don't know how young this would be noticeable but if you brush or comb her and get hair flying off or sticking to clothing, she's not likely to be 100% poodle. Poodles actually have hair so when brushing or combing you shouldn't get much at all flying loose or in your tool, no more than with your own hair. 

I want to say again that she's just so adorable, how much can this really matter to your heart 🧡. She may fool us all .


----------



## ipekizm (Nov 7, 2021)

Rose n Poos said:


> Only after they go thru what's known as "coat change". This is when their coat changes from the puppy fluff to the poodle curls, sometimes as early as 5 months but usually a bit later.
> 
> Puppy fluff at almost 9 weeks
> View attachment 483738
> ...


Well she a sweetheart,sooo lovely. Just like yours! 
Her fur wont change that of course but I just feel like I’ve been scammed by the breeder and wanted to know better. Other than that I really dont mind if she’ll have curls or not 🥰


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

I'm sorry, I didn't mean to suggest that you shouldn't ask or learn. I'm a big fan of questioning things. Keep that up!

Thank you for the nice words about Remo.
He's a little pill, and I love him and his brother so very much 😊 .


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

Who is the breeder and what kind of reputation do they have? I'm not an expert, but it looks like a Poodle to me. Does he shed? Since you don't trust your breeder, the only way to find out is to do DNA testing.


----------



## ipekizm (Nov 7, 2021)

94Magna_Tom said:


> Who is the breeder and what kind of reputation do they have? I'm not an expert, but it looks like a Poodle to me. Does he shed? Since you don't trust your breeder, the only way to find out is to do DNA testing.


Oh thats great to hear that you think she is a poodle. The breeder is a local breeder not showing any pedigree documentation.
She doesnt shed,I might have seen 2 or 3 hairs since she’s with us like in 10 days.
The only thing that made us suspicious is that her hair on top of her had is not curly and her hair in her body cant be called curly,rather wavy.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

Very cute puppy but I’m sorry if you were scammed.

I don’t think the coat looks like a poodle puppy coat, but I’m not an expert. Here’s a photo of my puppy when he first came home. He was 10 weeks old in the face forward picture and the shaved face sleeping shot was 3 days later. You can see the texture of his puppy hair.


----------



## ipekizm (Nov 7, 2021)

Skylar said:


> Very cute puppy but I’m sorry if you were scammed.
> 
> I don’t think the coat looks like a poodle puppy coat, but I’m not an expert. Here’s a photo of my puppy when he first came home. He was 10 weeks old in the face forward picture and the shaved face sleeping shot was 3 days later. You can see the texture of his puppy hair.
> 
> ...


He is such an adorable boy! Thank you


----------



## Misteline (Mar 10, 2019)

ipekizm said:


> Oh thats great to hear that you think she is a poodle. The breeder is a local breeder not showing any pedigree documentation.
> She doesnt shed,I might have seen 2 or 3 hairs since she’s with us like in 10 days.
> The only thing that made us suspicious is that her hair on top of her had is not curly and her hair in her body cant be called curly,rather wavy.
> View attachment 483793
> ...


The shape of the head rather than the fur is why I'm leaning towards some kind of mix. It may be the cut, and the fact that I'm no toy poodle expert, but the muzzle to rest of head ratio seems off. It might be more obvious if you shave the face into a more traditional poodle face, but honestly a DNA test is the real answer.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

The texture and definition of the hair makes me think a mix.


----------



## Johanna (Jun 21, 2017)

ipekizm said:


> I called the Breeder and he strongly says she is a Poodle. When I ask her hair being not curly he says that the pup is too little and in time she’ll get the curly hair.


That's malarkey! The coat on a newborn poodle pup is very wavy. I also agree that her head is not shaped like a poodle - much more like a cockapoo.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

Johanna said:


> That's malarkey! The coat on a newborn poodle pup is very wavy. I also agree that her head is not shaped like a poodle - much more like a cockapoo.


While I’m not knowledge and drawing on my limited experience of my own dogs…. Johanna has been both an AKC judge in conformation, shown poodles in conformation and breed poodles. She’s an expert.


----------



## Saaanderud (Nov 29, 2018)

fjm said:


> Very difficult to say what breeds might be in there, especially with a puppy. If it matters to you I would suggest doing one of the dog breed DNA tests.


Seems like this is the situation DNA testing was made for. Also, to me it looks like there might some golden retriever. I also think testing is a good idea. If you have a mix, you'd want to know what size dog you're dealing with.


----------



## LuvMyStdPoodles (Feb 16, 2020)

ipekizm said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Im a newbie with an important question. I’d appreaciate some help.
> 
> ...





ipekizm said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Im a newbie with an important question. I’d appreaciate some help.
> 
> ...


What an absolutely darling puppy! I would bet very seriously that he is a cockapoo. Here’s a picture of my Standard Poodle puppies Dorothy & Blanche. If you compare you will see that my standards’ hair is curlier, noses are longer and eyes shaped differently.
Just love your puppy to pieces!! ❤🐕🐾


----------



## Pat Mc (Sep 27, 2020)

She's really adorable. I agree with everyone who says she's likely a mix. While poodle puppies don't have the curls of an adult poodle, their coats don't look like this either. It's impossible to tell by looks alone what breeds are in a mix. Definitely do a DNA test, if you really want to know. 

Have fun with your new puppy!


----------



## Los Gatoan (Jun 1, 2021)

ipekizm said:


> Thank you all for your replies. Much appreciated! I called the Breeder and he strongly says she is a Poodle. When I ask her hair being not curly he says that the pup is too little and in time she’ll get the curly hair. I loved her no matter what of course she is with us for 10 days and she is a great puppy. So sweet and so cute. however It feels terrible to be fooled this way. I still want to believe she’ll get a curly hair 😄


Our pure bred toy poodle had what the groomer called "puppy fur" until a month ago--he is now 8 mos. old. I could begin to see some curly hair starting at the root area in certain areas of his body at age 6 mos. Our little female has always had more kinky 'poodle hair,' but even her hair texture has changed. She is now 9 months old. My experience is that definitely takes some time to determine how a poodle's hair will look.


----------



## Sylvia K (Feb 4, 2021)

I tend to agree with most of the other posters. This delightful little pup is most likely to be a mix. The only way to really be certain is to get DNA testing done. Another advantage of DNA testing is that this can also tell you if there are any health issues you need to be aware of in your pup's future. I did this for my miniature poodle pup. His breeder didn't have papers for either of the parents although I did see them both in her home and was satisfied that they were both poodles. My boy is the same colour as his mother, dark chocolate brown, but most definitely has the flamboyant nature, body and elegance of his caramel coloured dad. The DNA testing showed purebred poodle for at least the last three generations and also showed he may have a tendency to develop a particular back condition due to carrying two copies of a gene that may cause this. No matter what you decide, you have a gorgeous little puppy and I'm sure he will bring unbridled love and joy to your life


----------



## cjkunde (Sep 5, 2021)

ipekizm said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Im a newbie with an important question. I’d appreaciate some help.
> 
> ...


y



fjm said:


> Very sweet puppy, but she looks as if she could be a mix to me.s




How adorable this pup is!!
I'm extremely allergic to all dogs except for purebred poodles. My trick for checking out a dog's breed is to try the allergy 'test'. I make certain to have a recently washed, clean, face and to have not taken any medications within 5 hours prior to meeting the dog. I rub my face against the hairs on the back of the neck (trying to avoid any hairs the dog or that another dog could have washed (licked)). If my skin doesn't react within 1 hour and I'm not sneezing, I go to the last step: being alone with the dog in my 2-seater car with all the windows closed for at least 30 minutes.

Short of having been shown the dog's papers, this provides the best alternative and it hasn't failed me yet. It's so important to have my necessary allergy meds with me just in case I will need to use them. My last 2 poodles did not have the curly hair expected on a poodle but did pass the tests and lived with me and slept on my bed for 18 years each.


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

Saaanderud said:


> I also think testing is a good idea. If you have a mix, you'd want to know what size dog you're dealing with.





Sylvia K said:


> Another advantage of DNA testing is that this can also tell you if there are any health issues you need to be aware of in your pup's future.


These are very good reasons to consider testing, if that's something you can find. This is not meant to be any sort of negative comment, but it may help you to plan for her future. 

Laboratories such as Embark (probably the most recommended) offer DNA testing for breed identification tests plus health.
Embark Dog DNA Test: Most Accurate & Highest Reviewed Dog DNA Test (embarkvet.com) 

If she starts growing over the measurements of this typical growth chart, she's not likely to be a toy of any breed. 

Breed registry in Turkey is governed by the FCI (Federation Cynologique Internationale) which has 11" as the top height for a toy poodle (with a small +/- variation allowed) 
CFI Members and Contract Partners (fci.be)

*Remember though, there are NO weight restrictions on poodles only height so really weight doesnt have a lot to do with the poodle.


NOTE: A poodles height is measured from the ground up to the top of the withers (shoulder blades).
HEIGHT CHART FOR TOY POODLES




















AGE IN WEEKSHEIGHT IN INCHES5 WEEKS5 INCHES
8 WEEKS
6 INCHES12 WEEKS
7 INCHES16 WEEKS
8 INCHES
20 WEEKS
9 INCHES
24 WEEKS
10 INCHES


Toy poodles are usually finished growing in height at 6-7 months although it may take them a bit longer to fill out.*


----------



## Robinski (Aug 23, 2021)

It sounds like the breeder is substandard. The puppy is really cute despite the issues of authenticity. My toy poodle came from a backyard breeder with no pedigree chart but at least shots. Puppy looked like a poodle and grew up looking like a poodle, but she passed recently from mitral valve disease at age 11. My heart is broken. I vowed that if I were to get another poodle I’d start with the Poodle Club of America. I have found a toy that way through a “breeder of merit.” My puppy comes from champions and photos and videos, provided by the breeder, show a beautiful puppy.


----------



## ipekizm (Nov 7, 2021)

Rose n Poos said:


> These are very good reasons to consider testing, if that's something you can find. This is not meant to be any sort of negative comment, but it may help you to plan for her future.
> 
> Laboratories such as Embark (probably the most recommended) offer DNA testing for breed identification tests plus health.
> Embark Dog DNA Test: Most Accurate & Highest Reviewed Dog DNA Test (embarkvet.com)
> ...


Thank you for all the infos. Looking at the chart she seems to fit to the heights. She is exactly 6 inches. Should I count on this chart to say she is a toy poodle? Hope so! 😃


----------



## Misteline (Mar 10, 2019)

ipekizm said:


> Thank you for all the infos. Looking at the chart she seems to fit to the heights. She is exactly 6 inches. Should I count on this chart to say she is a toy poodle? Hope so! 😃


Unfortunately, no. If she stays within the chart's range then she is likely to be toy sized and it's likely that at least one toy breed was used in her mix. There are a lot of different toy breeds and being toy poodle sized doesn't mean a dog is a toy poodle. At this age there's no guarantee she'll even stay within the chart's range. The only thing you can count on is a genetic test.

I wish there was an easy less expensive answer, but unfortunately there's enough cause for doubt that the only way to be certain is to pay for a test. If you get one that tests for genetic issues at least there are other benefits.


----------



## kontiki (Apr 6, 2013)

It looks just like my cocker spaniel did, so my guess is some cocker. However, my guess is this was an accidental breeding and the 'breeder' has no idea who the father is. Sounds quite unscrupulous even lying about the vet, unfortunately. Cute little guy though.


----------



## ipekizm (Nov 7, 2021)

kontiki said:


> It looks just like my cocker spaniel did, so my guess is some cocker. However, my guess is this was an accidental breeding and the 'breeder' has no idea who the father is. Sounds quite unscrupulous even lying about the vet, unfortunately. Cute little guy though.


Any recent photos of your dog? Thank you


----------



## ipekizm (Nov 7, 2021)

I wanted to update you about Coco’s latest looks 🙂 
What do you think now?



I_love_dogs said:


> This is my cockapoo at 8 weeks. I think your puppy looks similar, but I was once told a puppy was a cockapoo only to find out it was a terrier. I don't have pictures of the terrier.
> View attachment 483728


----------



## ipekizm (Nov 7, 2021)

A little update about Coco’s latest looks for you dear Kontiki  
strange but she is getting curlier I guess 



kontiki said:


> It looks just like my cocker spaniel did, so my guess is some cocker. However, my guess is this was an accidental breeding and the 'breeder' has no idea who the father is. Sounds quite unscrupulous even lying about the vet, unfortunately. Cute little guy though.


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

She looks a lot like one of my childhood dogs, except he was grey instead of apricot. He was an absolutely delightful dog. My best guess for him was poodle schnauzer cross.


----------



## ipekizm (Nov 7, 2021)

well she wasnt curly 2 months ago,suddenly she started to get curlier. Wondering If she’ll get really curly? 
regardless of her hair we love her endlessly though 


cowpony said:


> She looks a lot like one of my childhood dogs, except he was grey instead of apricot. He was an absolutely delightful dog. My best guess for him was poodle schnauzer cross.


----------



## MaizieFrosty (Apr 12, 2019)

I would bet my life savings she is not a purebred poodle. She is most definitely a mix. Sorry you got taken by the breeder, but she is not purebred. She is adorable as she is, though! Do the DNA test. I recommend Wisdom Panel 3.0 for accuracy. Embark tests for health, but is not reliable for breed.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

The OP is in Turkey, so I’m not sure about the availability of DNA tests.

Puppy looks more and more like a Cocker Spaniel mix to me, @ipekizm. Very cute.  Google cockapoo puppies to see some examples.

What’s her name?


----------



## ipekizm (Nov 7, 2021)

PeggyTheParti said:


> The OP is in Turkey, so I’m not sure about the availability of DNA tests.
> 
> Puppy looks more and more like a Cocker Spaniel mix to me, @ipekizm. Very cute.  Google cockapoo puppies to see some examples.
> 
> What’s her name?


Thank you very much, she is called Coco


----------



## Hheartbeads (8 mo ago)

ipekizm said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Im a newbie with an important question. I’d appreaciate some help.
> 
> ...



Omg when I read your post, I tot it's me. I encountered the same thing 😅😅 now I am clueless whether mine is poodle or maltipoo cos I wanna do the pet nric. DK what to input for breed 😆


----------



## Johanna (Jun 21, 2017)

The puppy appears to be a poodle mix - poodle puppies have curlier hair. The muzzle on a poodle is longer and narrower and the head is not domed.


----------



## CopperciniNY (3 mo ago)

Adorable!! I think your pup is a golden doodle. Poodle mixed with retriever, looks just like my neighbor’s dog when it was a puppy.


----------



## Apricot mini momma (Dec 22, 2020)

She is a cute one. Welcome to the forum!


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

This is an older thread and the OP hasn’t been back in quite some time. I’m going to close it to avoid confusion.


----------

